# Garage to Grow In, Need some comparisons on Mediums and Pruning Methodologies.



## MrFilthyBuds (Apr 7, 2006)

[font=&quot]I have grown before a couple of years ago and did pretty well for myself, small grow though, 4 plants , now I am upgrading to a place where I can expand my hobby. The room is approx 20X20 and I would like to house all necessary items (ballast, fans etc inside) I have read a lot about SOG, ScrOG and Super cropping (topping) but now my resource (OG.com) is gone and I can't look all that stuff up again and no one has a guide like they did, pity we lost it. 

Anyway, I am curious what overall is going to produce the most because I havent seen a bunch of comparisons on all of these to base my decision off of. I am able to master advanced techniques as my first grow was Aeroponic in nature which was "the shit" at the time. Aero wasnt too bad, but I seemed to have a lot of nozzle problems. Possibly my neglect to initially clean the system up or something, I dont know, seemed like I worked the bugs out of it after a long enough time though by mid flower I hadnt worried about anything but switching the nutes for some time I recall.

So, could someone please help me understand with a little more depth what is going to be the winning combo?

Here are the factors I am concerned with:

Time (grow time)
Medium (Aero, NFT, ebb/flood, bubblers)
Output (end result dry product)
Methodology (SOG, ScrOG, Topping/Super cropping, natural)

[/font]I am curious what people think is the best use of my space is, in the regards to the methodology. I can allow up to 4-5 foot tall plants, What is going to maximize its potential?

[font=&quot] Can anybody shed some direct comparisons on the mediums and their relation to grow time/quality of product?

As well as some comparisons between the methodologies I mentioned for pruning/training the plants and their relation to end product?

Sorry if this is a repeat question, I havent seen (I searched) anything like this, the same things like, this is good for enclosed space or speed blah blah blah, but nothing comparing them all in a space of my size (2 car Garage / 20ftX20ft, probably grow area of around 100-200 ft square). Plant numbers are not a factor.


Thanks in Advance, I look forward to being an active participant in this community and putting up a journal of my progress 

Mr. Filthy


Update: I think its better to add what I am thinking here than it is to post below, so you dont have to read through all the shit.

[/font]I like that idea. I plan on bumping 2,3 or possibly 4 differing strains and rotating them so I have a harvest going on every month depending on conditions and strain.

I am thinking I will probably like to do a Table of Aeroponics, using a topping method to just satiate my need to watch something grow a few feet a week.

I am also debating now what my other main tables will be. I want the next best thing to Aero in speed, I am reading up and I think that is probably NFT or something.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to the replies on this one. I'm a dirt grower but always curious about the questions you have asked. I'm gonna move this over to the Hydro section for ya so the hydro growers can help ya out. 

Good luck and can't wait to see your journal.


----------



## MrFilthyBuds (Apr 7, 2006)

I am so fickle... jeez

Thanks
 Mr. Filthy
PS - What do you think of wearing a Dan Rather, or maybe Mr. Cheney mask when I take pictures for the grow room? Lol... oh gawd.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 7, 2006)

MrFilthyBuds said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]So, could someone please help me understand with a little more depth what is going to be the winning combo?
> 
> Here are the factors I am concerned with:
> 
> ...


Man, that's one hell of a question. You covered just about everything. First let me tell you, a 20 x 20 room is a nice size to set up as a grow op.

To maximize your own personal stash, I would advise you to split the room into three areas.

1. Germination/seedling/clones area
2. Vegetative area
3. Flowering area

For maximum output, you could put a new clone into the flowering area every week and harvest one plant every week. This would also give you maximum flexibility in what strain you wish to enjoy. You could simply cycle the strains among those you have.

After your rooms are built,

Grow your Mothers first.


Then, as soon as possible, take your first cutting from the Mother of your first crop and root it into rockwool.

On the second week, take a cutting from your #2 strain and root it the same. Also, transplant the rooted cuttings from #1 crop into an ebb and flow hydro setup and take new cuttings from your #3 strain and root them.

If you cycle the growth on a weekly basis, adding one plant to rooting, vegging, and flowering each week, you'll also harvest one each week after the initial 8/9 weeks.

Tag each plant with a numbering system that uniquely identifies it and walk them through the rooms. Take two clones each time to insure against failure and grow only one. You'll have 9 plants in flower at a time. One in each weeks growth.

Hahahahahahaha

I'm building the same exact setup right now. My area is 7 x 14.

I'm designing a quick-disconnect grow chamber for individual plants. That way, the ebb and flow cycle is only moved to a new light regimen and nutrient combination. The roots will never move.

Whatcha think? I think it's going to be fun having a different type of pot to harvest each week. After drying and curing weekly slots are filled, the cycle would be the output of one plant per/week, dried, cured and ready to smoke.

That's livin.


----------

